# ASUS rumored to buy ASRock motherboard division



## HammerON (Oct 3, 2012)

Interesting read over at Maximum PC:
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/asus_reportedly_talks_acquire_motherboard_maker_asrock

This would suck for consumers as ASRock has really stepped-up to the plate recently as a premium motherboard maker for the enthusiast...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 3, 2012)

This happens Ill be going to Anything but Asus. If AsRock stays around without being owned by Asus Ill run AsRocks, honestly AsRock makes a better product IMHO.

To me this just means Asus is Scared because AsRock has the best OC boards out right now.

But Honestly I think AsRock is actually making a good amt and i dont think they would submit to Asus


----------



## NC37 (Oct 3, 2012)

Funny...Asrock used to be the bastard child of Asus. So Asrock gets cut loose. Asrock pwns it's estranged parent. Asus now wants the bastard child back.

Ehhh...think I'll go back to Gigabyte. Not confident Asrock will be the same after Asus gets done with it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 3, 2012)

NC37 said:


> Funny...Asrock used to be the bastard child of Asus. So Asrock gets cut loose. Asrock pwns it's estranged parent. Asus now wants the bastard child back.
> 
> Ehhh...think I'll go back to Gigabyte. Not confident Asrock will be the same after Asus gets done with it.



I doubt AsRock will go through with a buyout, theyd tell Asus to shove it

Asus= Asses are us


----------



## HammerON (Oct 3, 2012)

I am actually an ASUS fan and have been since I started building my own rigs in 2004. I do not like the fact though that ASUS now sees ASRock as a threat and wants to buy them out. This will only create less competition in the motherboard industry
Back several years ago I would not have thought of using an ASRock motherboard, however I would now as they have really been producing some nice products to compete in the high-end range (and other ranges as well)!


----------



## erixx (Oct 3, 2012)

this happens all the time


----------



## erocker (Oct 3, 2012)

"ASUS to buy ASRock motherboard division"

Should read "Rumored to be talking about acquiring"

Not so sure on the source. 

I'm not a huge fan of AsRock. Sure they make better looking boards than they used to but I'm not sold on them being all that great in terms of componentry/parts.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 3, 2012)

erocker said:


> "ASUS to buy ASRock motherboard division"
> 
> Should read "Rumored to be talking about acquiring"
> 
> ...



Sent PM to change title. Thanks


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 3, 2012)

erocker said:


> "ASUS to buy ASRock motherboard division"
> 
> Should read "Rumored to be talking about acquiring"
> 
> ...



yea there awesome when they work but they have MASSIVE QA  issues


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 3, 2012)

No..... this will mean that Asrock boards will become poor quality overpriced garbage like Asus!


----------



## erixx (Oct 3, 2012)

Brands are just a different color and box for the same old Foxconn board!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Qa issue with asrock. Hardly. I see more asus doas or something not working or requiring bios updates from them too often.

Ya its a rumor actually not confirmed.


----------



## m1dg3t (Oct 3, 2012)

Fock you Asus! Stand tall Asrock


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 3, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Qa issue with asrock. Hardly. I see more asus doas or something not working or requiring bios updates from them too often.



Agreed, i've bought 2 AsRock boards in the last 3 years and they worked great out of the box, yet the Asus I bought for a friends build over the weekend was D.O.A. out of the box >_<


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Ive wound up replacing several asus boards for new customers who had oem and custom machines with ECS boards for that matter. Asus is overrated to me.





AlienIsGOD said:


> Agreed, i've bought 2 AsRock boards in the last 3 years and they worked great out of the box, yet the Asus I bought for a friends build was D.O.A. out of the box >_<


----------



## m1dg3t (Oct 3, 2012)

They have a good marketing department and their top tier stuff is decent quality so they get a good rep from *most* enthusiasts 

I agree they are overhyped, bigtime!! This aint 2004 anymore lol


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 3, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Agreed, i've bought 2 AsRock boards in the last 3 years and they worked great out of the box, yet the Asus I bought for a friends build was D.O.A. out of the box >_<



asus quality is shitty. i had to rma my board 3times in 1.5years


----------



## mtosev (Oct 3, 2012)

ASRock will only benefit if they are taken over by asus. asus is a long time player and currently the TOP mobo maker


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 3, 2012)

Benefit how? as the #2 mobo maker, I think AsRock are doing just fine and its not like they just appeared on the scene a year or 2 ago.....


----------



## mtosev (Oct 3, 2012)

from 1999 until now every that I had was a asus mobo. never had any problems with any of them.
my mobos from 1999 to now
P2B
P4C800-E Deluxe
P5W Deluxe
P6X58D Premium
I remember a few years back. 2004-2005 asrock mobos were shitty and most ppl tried to avoid them at all cost. with the demise of DFI, ABIT ASUS has the most cutting edge and the best enthusiast mobos around. Asrock has come along way from where they where a couple of years ago and have improved greatly. but I still don't see high end builds with asrock mobos. I think they are good now but still they are step behind asus. most innovative stuff currently comes from asus.asus mobos still score better on most reviews an asrock mobo


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2012)

erocker said:


> "ASUS to buy ASRock motherboard division"
> 
> Should read "Rumored to be talking about acquiring"
> 
> ...



I have not had a single issue with ASrock boards and I have owned ever 10 in the past 5 years BUT maybe I was just lucky. One of the best 785G boards I ever owned was a ASrock that would OC chips like mad.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 3, 2012)

mtosev said:


> from 1999 until now every that I had was a asus mobo. never had any problems with any of them.
> my mobos from 1999 to now
> P2B
> P4C800-E Deluxe
> ...



None of this explains how you said AsRock would "benefit" from being bought.  Also lots of o/c ers are using AsRock boards in contests/competitions.  Your post sounds more like fanboi-ism more than anything else.  AsRock also has the $100-130 price point covered well.  My Asrock z68m/usb 3 is/was the cheapest z68 mobo around for $94.99 whereas Asus z68 boards started at $120 where I shop.


----------



## mtosev (Oct 3, 2012)

asus has better tech and probably better engineers than asrock as asus has a lot more monies than asrock


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 3, 2012)

wow. like many others have said, over the past 2 years asrock has made some really great products that are comparable to ASUS but less expensive.


----------



## m1dg3t (Oct 3, 2012)

Mtosev is a superstar! He was building PCs when he was 6/7 years old lol

Asus knows how to sell you something. Thats for sure.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> wow. like many others have said, over the past 2 years asrock has made some really great products that are comparable to ASUS but less expensive.



I really missed my ASRock P55 Extreme. The only reason I sold it was cause I needed the money and my friend corrupted the bios so i sold it to buck nasty who had a dead board so he switched the bioses and BAM! back in action. It is now owned by ION in the WCG thread and he crunchs I7-870.

That board was the ONLY board that would unlock the multiplier of my X3430 and OC to 4.2Ghz stable. every other board we tested that chip in would struggle to keep 4Ghz stable.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I really missed my ASRock P55 Extreme. The only reason I sold it was cause I needed the money and my friend corrupted the bios so i sold it to buck nasty who had a dead board so he switched the bioses and BAM! back in action. It is now owned by ION in the WCG thread and he crunchs I7-870.
> 
> That board was the ONLY board that would unlock the multiplier of my X3430 and OC to 4.2Ghz stable. every other board we tested that chip in would struggle to keep 4Ghz stable.



It's a solid board, to be sure.  It's actually an i7-860 on it, and I'm running a really mild OC to 3.4GHz.  It came from Buck Nasty at 3.9GHz, but was unstable, so I backed it down.  Maybe I'll push it higher, but I do appreciate the stability on it.

I'd say it's every bit as good as my Asus ROG board


----------



## HossHuge (Oct 3, 2012)

I've had experience with three ASRock boards.  On two of them, the audio stopped working after about a year and the one I have now has been RMA'd 2wice in the last six months.  

Although, it seems to be working well now, all these problems have left a bad taste in my mouth.  (<<<no jokes please..)


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 3, 2012)

mtosev said:


> asus has better tech and probably better engineers than asrock as asus has a lot more monies than asrock



wow....  Yes please tell me more about which company has more money... who cares.  Like I said before Asrock is the #2 mobo maker, so i dont see many "benefits" from being bought out by the top maker (whos quality is suspect to say the least, gogo awesome Asus engineers)

Also as one who has stated that he's been using Asus since 1999, your vision is skewed as you have nothnig to reference other than your experiences with Asus.  I have used Asus and MSI for P4 era stuff and Gigabyte for 775 and Asrock for AM2+ and 1155.  I, at least, have experienced other companies boards for various sockets so your argument is still invalid.


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 3, 2012)

Im not reading all this but i can say that i am very happy with my asrock board and am glad i got it rather than an asus or gigabyte or msi. Worked out the box with no problems at all unlike some of the old asus and gigabyte boards i have owned.
All in all each there own.


----------



## mtosev (Oct 3, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> wow....  Yes please tell me more about which company has more money... who cares.  Like I said before Asrock is the #2 mobo maker, so i dont see many "benefits" from being bought out by the top maker (whos quality is suspect to say the least, gogo awesome Asus engineers)
> 
> Also as one who has stated that he's been using Asus since 1999, your vision is skewed as you have nothnig to reference other than your experiences with Asus.  I have used Asus and MSI for P4 era stuff and Gigabyte for 775 and Asrock for AM2+ and 1155.  I, at least, have experienced other companies boards for various sockets so your argument is still invalid.


I have put different kind of mobos into people's computers when their current mobo died or i built them a whole computer.can't say if those mobos are good or not as i don't use them daily


----------



## EiSFX (Oct 3, 2012)

AlienISGOD don't worry about mtosev he is just a ASUS fanboy you can tell for one he hasen't said anything to back up his claim of ASrock benefiting (Which they won't if this happens i think they will just be shoved under the rug and left to rot). Two all he says is ASUS is the best at this ASUS is the best at that. and three thats all he has owned was ASUS mobos. He can't even tell if a ECS board is better or worse cuz he has never used them. Me personally i have used almost every mobo brand out there and for me i have to say the most stable and most reliable out of the bunch was ASRock and Gigabyte.


----------



## radrok (Oct 3, 2012)

I have all Asus Rampage motherboards except the REIII and they still all work without an issue, running overclocks since day one by the way.
I don't know if I got lucky or else but imho Asus is a solid motherboard maker especially on RoG parts.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 3, 2012)

radrok said:


> I don't know if I got lucky or else but imho Asus is a solid motherboard maker especially on RoG parts.



Theres no denying Asus's effort and quality in the high end/enthusiast market.


----------



## Protagonist (Oct 3, 2012)

I had an AsRock Board Socket 478 along with a Pentium 4 2.8 GHz CPU back in 2005 when they were shitty but i loved it tho it had major BIOS issues that had me removing the BIOS chip every now and then to make it work but i loved it still. AsRock should not sellout 

Then in 2006 i found a new home i went to Intel Motherboards and never come back to any other brand, I know for a fact that Intel is not the best motherboard vendor out there, but they have made me happy ever since 2006 till now,...


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 3, 2012)

erocker said:


> Sure they make better looking boards than they used to but I'm not sold on them being all that great in terms of componentry/parts.



Really? Why?


I find that their high-end boards overclock like none other. If you took ASRock's VRM designs, ASUS memory tweaking, and my own color designs, you'd have some killer products, as long as they can collaborate without incident.


----------



## Frick (Oct 3, 2012)

EiSFX said:


> (Which they won't if this happens i think they will just be shoved under the rug and left to rot)



I don't think so at all. Asrock have come a long way and I don't think Asus will just throw that away.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 3, 2012)

mtosev said:


> asus has better tech and probably better engineers than asrock as asus has a lot more monies than asrock



yeah "better engineers" thats why Asus boards as of late have been very mediocre in terms of performance, and prices that do not match that performance. You can get a Biostar/ASrock board for $150 that will do just as well if not better then a Asus board that costs $275. Granted it won't have as many features, but itll be jsut as stable and overclock similarly.

This Asrock board is the best board Ive owned. Granted ove only owned about 3-4 boards and one of them was the Evga X58 Classified.


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 3, 2012)

Had a few ASUS motherboards, with one dying on me due to failed memory controller.
It was a 680i....need I say more.

The current ASUS board I have runs fine.

My Brother has had issues with a couple of ASUS boards.
One where the NB heatsink detached due to one of the pins popping out and audio stopped working in the latest one.

Rumors are rumors, none the less AsRock appear to have been doing a good job with their board at the moment, at least with their P67 and Z68 higher end boards as far as I know.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 4, 2012)

mtosev said:


> ASRock will only benefit if they are taken over by asus. asus is a long time player and currently the TOP mobo maker



Ya because youre replacing their crap all the time

if Asrock were to be bought out they wont exist, the would be just like they were in 2009 if anything.

AsRock has benefitted by being Released in 2010, and Asus is just so damn worried they will lose their position




Widjaja said:


> Had a few ASUS motherboards, with one dying on me due to failed memory controller.
> It was a 680i....need I say more.
> 
> My Brother has had issues with a couple of ASUS boards.
> ...



for AMD, 890FX, 970, 990, A75, A85.


----------



## m1dg3t (Oct 4, 2012)

I think the split left Asrock with the better design team and now Asus design is running thin and yes people are finally catching on to their (Asus') bullshit so they are scared of losing market shares


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 4, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> I think the split left Asrock with the better design team and now Asus design is running thin and yes people are finally catching on to their (Asus') bullshit so they are scared of losing market shares



i feel most of what was good about Abit and DFI moved to AsRock.


----------



## m1dg3t (Oct 4, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> i feel most of what was good about Abit and DFI moved to AsRock.



Those guys had some great ideas back in the day! Shame Asus killed them with their marketing  

Did those guys move over to Asrock?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 4, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Those guys had some great ideas back in the day! Shame Asus killed them with their marketing
> 
> Did those guys move over to Asrock?



i suspect thats what happened, since all board makers are in Asia anyway


----------



## Altered (Jan 28, 2013)

I am curious did the sale go through or no? 

I cant seem to find anything on the net after the little rumor, except on and around the date, of this possibly happening. But no confirmation of a yes or no anywhere.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 28, 2013)

radrok said:


> I have all Asus Rampage motherboards except the REIII and they still all work without an issue, running overclocks since day one by the way.
> I don't know if I got lucky or else but imho Asus is a solid motherboard maker especially on RoG parts.



RoG headsets are good.... I use em for music, movies, and games and they're good all around cans. As for mobos I have two 2008 year ones from them but I switched to Asrock becuase they are cheaper and have gotten better reviews then Asus has lately for mobos.


----------



## Hood (Jan 28, 2013)

Maybe Asus needs their lean business model so they can compete in the $50-$120 segment, a market they now realize makes up a sizable chunk of private system builder's choices in this bleak economic landscape.  Anyone looking to build a system on a tight budget can't afford to spend $140 on a stripped-down basic board.  I always go with Asus because all things considered, if you get a good one, you get the best user experience.  So far I've been lucky, never had to deal with Asus customer support nightmare, or lose my money outright because of bent socket pins.  Others apparently are not so lucky, but from my experience reading hundreds of reviews, Asrock seems to be the DOA champ, as well as the current title holder for buggiest drivers and software, and just generally seems to be good for about a 50/50 chance of getting screwed in some way.  I hope they remain independent, though, because they seem to be improving lately, while Asus quality is definitely on the decline.  All competition is good, and monopolies produce mediocre products because they can.


----------



## ruff0r (Jan 28, 2013)

Widjaja said:


> Had a few ASUS motherboards, with one dying on me due to failed memory controller.
> It was a 680i....need I say more.
> 
> The current ASUS board I have runs fine.
> ...



You mean the Asus Striker Extrem which still runs perfectly oc´ed fine @ daily usage?

Most boards i have to replace for costumers are AsRock boards but then on the other hand they are the most bought Price/performance is i would say pretty good.

For Asus you can say every 3 AsRock boards i replace i replace 1 Asus board.


----------



## drdeathx (Jan 28, 2013)

Relax guys. ASRock is still technically owned by Asustek. They spun ASROck off many years ago to Pegatron which is owned by Asustek. This news is months old and all Asus is doing is re acquiring the company and buying market share to their name if the company is Asus and ASRock together. IMO, this is not a good move. Gigabyte and namely MSI could benefit large from the move. Gigabyte moves to number 2 if this happens and MSI number 3 if the 2 companies are 1 entity. The main reason I feel Asus is making the potential move is the dwindling desktop market and they see less market share in the future. I cannot see ASROck and Asus making competitive boards and the various price levels and spiting the market. perhaps, Asus will be the high end and ASRock low?


----------



## natr0n (Jan 28, 2013)

If this deal happens it will be a sad day.


----------



## drdeathx (Jan 28, 2013)

natr0n said:


> If this deal happens it will be a sad day.



Why? Perhaps you may see better all around product/


----------



## natr0n (Jan 28, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Why? Perhaps you may see better all around product/



Asrock to me is about innovations, like there hybrid boards with new and old tech. They did what no one else dared to. Crazy Overclocking options on budget boards etc. They are like what EPoX were.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 28, 2013)

yay for bringing back an old thread thats been beat to death........not


----------



## Altered (Jan 28, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> yay for bringing back an old thread thats been beat to death........not



Well I did bring it back so OK I take the bad for that. The original post of this thread was exactly what I was hunting for information on. What did you want me to start a new thread so we can have two on the same topic? I cant help it if people cant just answer a simple question. I didn't think this forum was dedicated to old women that just have to ramble and never answer what was asked. :shadedshu

I'll repeat my question maybe someone did not understand. 
 I am curious did the sale go through or no?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 30, 2013)

I want ABit and DFI to come back into business and I want ASUS to leave their successful son (ASRock) alone!


----------

